# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Tìm lớp học lập trình phay bằng Mastercam trực tuyến cho người ở nước ngoài

## ANHNHV

Chào các Anh/Chị,

Em hiện đang sinh sống tại San Jose, CA, USA. Em mới qua Mỹ và hiện đang làm đứng máy CNC được 3 tháng, đã học qua một khóa lập trình và vận hành máy CNC bằng tay và đang tìm kiếm lớp học Mastercam trực tuyến cho phù hợp với điều kiện địa lý với giá cả phù hợp. Anh/Chị biết trung tâm nào hoặc ai đào tạo trực tuyến có chất lượng xin giới thiệu giúp em với ạ!.

Chúc Anh/Chị sức khỏe và thành công trong công việc!

----------


## sondv

A có thể mua bộ video hướng dẫn lập trình thì n chủ động hơn. e có mua vài bộ của bác này" https://www.facebook.com/MastercamVietNam "A có thể tham khảo.

----------

